

Copyright troll Righthaven ordered to pay $120k in attorney fees - wayneyeager
http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2011/oct/26/righthaven-ordered-pay-nearly-120000/

======
Luyt
$120k is maybe peanuts for a copyright troll firm backed by millions from
investors. As long as investors are willing to put money into these kind of
firms, a lot of lawyers will be seduced to keep up the trolling. They need to
make a living too, and it's easy money.

~~~
steelaz
FTA they are having problems posting a bond on previous $34k fee awarded
against them.

------
mc32
I can only hope this is over quick and does not become the medusa case that
was the SCO case where you thought it was over but just kept coming back after
many deathblows.

~~~
Luyt
And if it will, we'll be able to follow the proceedings along with excellent
comments, on <http://www.groklaw.net/>

------
scubaguy
Thank god for common sense rulings.

